# Sausages



## ianbilly (Dec 15, 2016)

I found some sausages in the Supermarket which claim to be 97% pork, carbs 3.5g, wheat & gluten free. I love sausages, am i on safe ground with these?

http://www.nutracheck.co.uk/Calorie...Harrogate+97%+Pork+Sausages+400g#.WFKOWoVgAUk


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 15, 2016)

The more meat the better (so to speak!). I eat good quality, high meat content sausages at least once a week.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 15, 2016)

Just had a look at the link you put on, the 3.5g of carb is for 100g and only 2.2g per sausage, so go for it. Enjoy your sausages.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds good to me, I also have high meat content burgers


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks good  My favourites are Black Farmer gluten-free - only 1g carb per 100g!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 15, 2016)

Sainsbury's do some lovely gluten free as well and very low carb. Best I have ever found are from my local butcher.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm planning on getting a sausage maker & do my own.  Be interesting to try different flavours that aren't available in the supermarket or butchers.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm planning on getting a sausage maker & do my own.  Be interesting to try different flavours that aren't available in the supermarket or butchers.


When I was a kid we used to get tomato sausages from the marvellously-named Clement Rukin's local butcher - I loved them, but don't see anything similar since moving darn sarf 20 years ago 

Good luck Mark, will look forward to reading about your creations!  I love sausages, sausage and mash still (and always will be!) my favourite meal


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 16, 2016)

It's a pretty poor sausage if you have to worry about the carb content at all.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 16, 2016)

Northerner said:


> When I was a kid we used to get tomato sausages from the marvellously-named Clement Rukin's local butcher - I loved them, but don't see anything similar since moving darn sarf 20 years ago
> 
> Good luck Mark, will look forward to reading about your creations!  I love sausages, sausage and mash still (and always will be!) my favourite meal


@Northerner . I've just looked online, it seems Asda does pork and tomato sauges , I have no idea what they are like or the carb content


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 16, 2016)

Sounds good to me as well. I get mine from the local butcher, made on the premises and very high meat content. I love his venison ones.


----------



## john pardo (Dec 17, 2016)

I am a sausage freak and love the stuff, i buy them from my local butcher as i know how much proper meat goes into them.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 17, 2016)

john pardo said:


> I am a sausage freak and love the stuff, i buy them from my local butcher as i know how much proper meat goes into them.


Proper meat for sausages is, er, quite varied usually, but I'm not squeamish. The only bit of animals I don't like is tripe, I've had gizzards, liver, lung, kidneys, testicles, intestines and tried brains but not really a fan, but it was OK, but tripe is just horrible.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 18, 2016)

My Mum adores tripe, the vinegar goes into all the crinkles. 

I'm not mad about sausages but CoOp 95% meat ones are very tasty.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2016)

Our butcher does Sausage with Black pudding in , & some with apple in


----------



## Ljc (Dec 18, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Our butcher does Sausage with Black pudding in ,


OH YUM I love black pud.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2016)

Ljc said:


> OH YUM I love black pud.


From being a kid I like meat because of lack of carbs. Fish too


----------



## grovesy (Dec 18, 2016)

I love black pudding I often buy it in Aldi.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 18, 2016)

Hogs pudding is lovely as well.


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Dec 20, 2016)

View media item 129
Here's one I made earlier, Toulouse style sausage


----------

